

Hello, world - motyar
http://trillian.mit.edu/~jc/humor/HelloWorld.html

======
Pedrom
Funny... but perl or python are not the only ones to make one-line print
statements and about Lisp... what about (display "Hello world") or just "Hello
World" ? :)

~~~
ghc
Lisp wasn't the right tool for the job because back when this was written
(1997 or so, if I remember correctly) there were a lot of reasons Lisp was not
the right tool for the job, the biggest reason being that chances were your
Unix admin had made sure Python or Perl was available, but not Lisp (outside
of Emacs).

~~~
Turing_Machine
If the goal is minimalism, why not just:

echo Hello World

at the command prompt? That works in every Unix or Linux shell I know of, and
even MS-DOS. There's no need to fire up a separate full-blown interpreter or
worry about it being installed. :-)

